# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  ( الدغري ) روايه نعيشها كل يوم

## ابراهيم الجلاد

*الدغري رواية كتبها الكاتب التركي (عزيز نيسين ) تجسد شخصيه انتهازية نراها كل يوم على ارض الواقع ...

قدمها التلفزيون السوري كمسلسل في قالب فكاهي جسد شخصية الدغري فيه الفنان دريد لحام باتقان ... حيث قام الدغري بالغش والتلاعب وتزوير الحقائق ...

ووعد من حوله بأن يجعل حياتهم جنه ، وانه الساهر على راحتهم وهمه الاكبر توفير حياة كريمة لهم ... وفي الخفاء كان يكيد لهم ويستغل طيبتهم لتحقيق مآربه دون ذمة او ضمير .

والمتتبع لحياتنا السياسية يجد ان شخصية الدغري تتكرر كل يوم وباستمرار ...

فكم من شخصية انتهازيه تدور الان في ذهن كل واحد منا ...

داست على كل القيم والمبادئ لتصل الى مبتغاها على مبدأ ان الغاية تبرر الوسيلة حتى ولو كانت الوسيلة الانحطاط الى ادنى الدرجات .

ولكل دغري في حياتنا نقول احذر فربما استطعت ان تخدع بعض الناس بعض الوقت ولكنك لن تستطع ان تخدع كل الناس كل الوقت ...

وكل من ساعدك الى الوصول الى ما انت عليه دون وجه حق ... سيتكرر ويسقطك مما انت عليه لانه ادري الناس بخفاياك*

----------

